# Where Old Passenger Cars Go to Die



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Here are a couple of photos of a derelict passenger car that might be of interest to those of you who like to scratch-build. They give you a pretty good idea of how these old wooden cars were framed and sheathed.



















I took these photos about ten years ago while traveling across northern New Mexico. That is US Highway 64 in the background of the second photo. The peak on the left is near Raton, NM. The railroad track crossing the highway is a Sante Fe spur that runs from Raton to Cimarron. It is the old Rocky Mountain, St. Louis & Pacific line (also known as the "Swastika" line due to the swastika symbols on the rolling stock.)


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't think those cars are still there. I took a trip to Colorado last April and went out US 64 over to Raton Pass , And I did not see them. being that close to the Highway I think I would have noticed them. 

Dan S.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Great picture Bob, thanks for sharing. 
Dan, not sure how current Google Maps pictures are, but they still show up there: 
http://tinyurl.com/bdu72wc 
Not too visible, especially as you go past at 60 mph. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a recent picture on Google Earth (dated 2013) that shows the cars. They are near the ghost town of Colfax NM.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Bob 

Those pictures are really interesting. Based on the two doors and the window arrangement I would guess the car is either a full baggage or an RPO. The challenge with a passenger carrying car is that the side was almost all windows so the support structure of the sides had to be between the floor and bottom of the windows. This was sometimes done with many diagonal truss pieces, but often by using a laminated arch. 

Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The track connects to the BNSF at French, NM and it is a spur that services a large coal mine back in the mountains. It does not connect Raton to Cimarron.


Chuck


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 09 Feb 2013 08:28 AM 
The track connects to the BNSF at French, NM and it is a spur that services a large coal mine back in the mountains.

York Canyon mine. The mine shut down and the branch is unused. And the BNSF "mainline" is all but unused now. 

The only train that uses the line is Amtrak's Southwest Chief...and that may be moving in 2015. So if you can, try and ride the Southwest Chief through here as the Raton line may soon be abandoned. This includes Raton Pass and the very scenic Glorieta Pass. I was just on the line over Christmas and plan to go on it again soon in late February. This line is a museum. Operating semaphores and jointed rail. Amazing.


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Chuck,

You are correct. I should have said the old St.L, RM&P line that used to connect Raton with the big Continental Tie and Lumber Mill at Cimarron. It also connected to the Cimarron and Northwestern Railroad which served the lumber areas in the Ponil Canyon area and ran almost up to Elizabethtown near Baldy Mountain. The rail from Colfax to Cimarron was pulled in the mid to late 30's when that part of the line was abandoned after the St.L, RM&P was folded into the SF. As an interesting side note, the scrap rail was sold to Japan and probably came back to us in the form of bombs and warships during WWII. 

Only the spur to the coal mine remained after the scrapping. The town where the coal mine was located was originally named Swastika, but when WWII started, the name was changed to Brilliant.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob:


I remember when I was at Philmont Scout Ranch in the mid-50s seeing the old RR grade going up Ponil Canyon and wondering what sort of RR went back up in the mountains. I was much later that I learned it was primarily for logging.

Chuck


----------

